# OPI: The Pirates of the Caribbean



## zadidoll (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has posted about the upcoming OPI: The Pirates of the Caribbean collection. The collection will come out on May 1 the collection include Skull &amp; Glossbones, Mermaid's Tears, Planks a Lot, Sparrow Me the Drama, Steady as She Rose, and Stranger Tides. On top of that collection OPI will also be releasing a 2nd shatter but in SILVER!


----------



## LuvMSB (Feb 26, 2011)

I love the colors they're simple and these would be great using the water marbling technique &lt;3


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 26, 2011)

I CANT WAIT!


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2011)

It was, just not on our community. Was posted on our blog yesterday here: *OPI â€œPirates of the Caribbeanâ€ Summer 2011 Collection*

I've noticed that you linked your blog as well.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 26, 2011)

I actually posted about it last week over at Beautylish but forgot to add it to my blog until a few days later.

Pre-order for the Shatter is now available for pros with the actual collection being available for pre-order beginning on Monday. I've just placed my pre-order for the Silver Shatter.

No word on Femme de Cirque's availablity for pre-order (for pros). I've asked my rep for info but won't hear from her until Monday. I'll ask my other rep (at a different company) if they'll be getting the Pirates collection or the Femme collectoin.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 26, 2011)

I may have to break my anti-Shatter feelings for that Silver one. Fabulous!


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I may have to break my anti-Shatter feelings for that Silver one. Fabulous!



Same...I don't like shatters, but the silver one could be interesting. I wish OPI photos of polishes were closer to what the shades actually are IRL. These don't look like anything special (aside from silver shatter), but half the time they'll release a collection like this and then it turns out the shades are much more interesting than they looked in the promo pics.


----------



## katana (Feb 27, 2011)

These aren't the colours I would expect for pirates of the carribbean. The silver shatter is pretty but I think I will pass.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 27, 2011)

They look very pastel to me, great for the marbling technique but alone? I think i'll wait until i see what they look like IRL.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 27, 2011)

They said that these colors were inspired by the caribbean sea


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think I'll run to get these. I've seen swatches with the silver shatter on top of them and it looks pretty but that's about it.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I'll pass on these as well. The silver shatter looks great though and maybe together they are a great combo just not for me.


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got back from the Caribbean and the waters were very vivid greens and blues! I don't know if these pastels exactly match the theme, but oh well. The silver shatter if nice because it will be less harsh then the black shatter. Less punk and more funk? haha!


----------



## StakeEdward (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow, I just Googled the swatches, and I'd hoped that the OPI photographs in this post would be completely inaccurate, but they really ARE just pastel cremes...none of which belong in a Caribbean collection. What was OPI thinking when they developed these shades for A.) the summer, and B.) a sea theme? I'd need to see more swatches of the silver shatter to decide if I like it or not. I was only able to find 1 swatch of it.


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant wait for these, I need more lighter colors in my collection!


----------



## DeniseJ (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not too sure about these... I don't really feel as if they're anything special, to be honest. I usually love when OPI comes out with a new collection, and I LOVE POTC - but these shades just aren't doing it for me.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 4, 2011)

The colours somehow don't really go with Pirates of the Caribbean for me. I'll be giving these ones a miss!

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## isavannahhicks (Mar 5, 2011)

I love these pretty light colors! Great for spring


----------



## bbgirlieful (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the colors... 

I just can't see where the pirates and the caribbean come in?

I'm from the caribbean and these are not the colors I think of when I think of the caribbean nor pirates.

Great colors though.


----------



## xoxoJessieBear (Mar 11, 2011)

These look like really great colors, but they don't look like they fit the "Pirates of the Caribbean" feel.  I was expecting dark, rusty, mossy colors.  Things that fit the tone and colors of the movies.  Granted, it is springtime and it's release is in the summer so these colors are more seasonal but I think they could have come up with something a little more unique and exciting.


----------



## psychotique (Mar 11, 2011)

the colors dont interest me much but ill probably pick up that silver shatter.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2011)

has anybody seen any swatches of the silver shatter? The black didn't impress me too much at first but it's been starting to grow on me.  I've learned quickly though that combining different colors can have such a dramatic effect on how much I like a single color though.


----------



## xoxoJessieBear (Mar 13, 2011)

here's a link to a review and some swatches of the silver shatter

http://www.londonbeautyreview.com/2011/03/opi-silver-shatter-some-notds.html


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link !

I don't like crackle polishes, and this one doesn't impress me, so i'll pass.


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2011)

So as you can see the middle color and the color on the right in the middle row look purple. In reality the middle color is a pink (Sparrow Me The Drama) while the purple (Planks A Lot) is more muted. The colors in that pic really match the actual bottles. I'll have pictures on my blog tomorrow. I need to head to Sally's and get some nail wheels though.


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 1, 2011)

I actually really like the colors, they all look like shades that would work for me.  This is the first collection I've seen where I kinda want the whole thing.  And I love POTC.


----------



## llehsal (May 1, 2011)

i live in the Caribbean and trust me, this looks nothing like the Caribbean.


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 3, 2011)

Sparrow me the Drama and Mermaid's Tears are the best colors, but not liking the shatter either.


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *isavannahhicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love these pretty light colors! Great for spring



I agree. It really brightens up the attitude of the person wearing it as well.


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *tangerinex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sparrow me the Drama and Mermaid's Tears are the best colors, but not liking the shatter either.



I agree. They don't remind me of Pirates of The Carribean though.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 3, 2011)

Zadi - Are these matte colors??


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

Wow loving all the colors, very pretty!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *2010sherrybaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, when i think of pirates, I don't think of pastels lol


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2011)

Finally got the nail wheels. I went to three different beauty supply stores and everyone was sold out. Finally Sally's got their stock in this morning and had put them out unfortunately I wasn't the only person looking for nail wheels and ended up on getting one package of 10.  I'll have the pics up tomorrow morning since I've just painted the wheels but have no natural light and have to wait for my camera's batteries to charge.


----------

